

That guy in the coffee shop - chmars
http://www.dilbert.com/blog/entry/that_guy_in_the_coffee_shop/

======
RyJones
If it happened, awesome comeback.

~~~
cafard
It probably did, but what if the boisterous guy said "WTF is this?" I do know
a number of persons who don't read the comics or otherwise quite out of touch
with popular culture.

